# Don't know whats wrong



## rayn2754 (Jun 26, 2012)

I've notice something odd going on with my tegu and have.not been able to find out what it is. Its very constant but kula will just be basking or just looking around and its almost like a burp or a cough, she.makes no noise but all she does is open up her mouth and when it happens she pops her eyes open.really fast...and it will happen about every 30 seconds. Also noticed something weird is and kula use to bury herself while sleeping and around the time this mouth thing happen she stopped burying herself at bedtime. Shes still eating good. She eats ground Turkey,eggs,and some fruits here and there...I can't get her to touch bugs anymore. Also been putting vitamins in her food. She has also been pretty active and usually up....I am not sure what's going on but if anyone has ideas.please let me know I am a little worried about what this is shes been doing. 
Here's a link to a video of what she does
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_T-s0kZ-47o


----------



## reptastic (Jun 26, 2012)

Video is set to private


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 26, 2012)

_^ ^ ^ That and what kind of substrate are you using?_


----------



## rayn2754 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh I am sorry it must of automatically made it private but I believe its public now. And I am using pure cybress mulch, that's what the breeder recommended.


----------

